# Fortis Flieger Automatic (pics)



## aong (Mar 12, 2009)




----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

Looks great!
The Chronissimo strap looks nice too. :-!


----------



## Crusher (Oct 6, 2008)

Looks awesome! Love the lume :-!


----------



## slb (Jun 26, 2008)

Crusher said:


> Looks awesome! Love the lume :-!


It's a lume with a view! :-!


----------



## gmacln (Feb 8, 2009)

Gorgeous! Great shots too.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Very nice shots!


----------



## J.D. (Aug 15, 2006)

Excellent pics of a great looking watch! |>


----------



## Cicero (Jan 22, 2009)

+1 :-!

wonderful, pleasing, sharp (spicy:-d) pics...


----------



## Eurosport (Dec 21, 2009)

+2
:-!

i wish there were more pix of the Flieger


----------

